# Woot is having a sale on survival stuff



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

$14 lifestraws caught my eye, but there is other stuff as well. Be sure to check out both links.

http://www.woot.com/plus/survival-equipment-1?ref=cnt_wp_1

http://sport.woot.com/plus/outdoor-gear-3?ref=cnt_wp_9


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

Bought 2 more life straws...only 3 left on woot.

Thanks for the heads-up, Sentry!


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Thankfully I don't need these. Woot has already taken enough of my money.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

AdmiralD7S said:


> Bought 2 more life straws...only 3 left on woot.


They seem to come back every couple weeks so if they run out now, chances are they'll have more in the future.



labotomi said:


> Woot has already taken enough of my money.


I resemble that.  Did half my Christmas shopping there (and the other half was probably Amazon).


----------

